# So my EZdrummer demo wasn't a Demo....



## FretWizard88 (Feb 22, 2010)

So I decided to go to my local Guitar Center to see if they had EZdrummer. I wasn't 100% sure I wanted to drop $150 on it, so I asked the salesman if he had a demo version. He went behind the counter and gave me a demo....or so he thought.....

Later that night, I decided to install the demo and try it out. As I installed it, I began to realize that this was not a Demo at all, but the full blown EZdrummer program!!! 

I'm not one to steal or take something without paying for it so I called Guitar Center right away and told the manager what happened. He said he was going to call me back when he knew what to do. As of right now, I am enjoying my (demo) of EZdrummer. 

Who knows maybe he will just let me keep it.....


----------



## t3sser4ct (Feb 22, 2010)

What Guitar Center was that? I'm going to ask if they have a demo version of the RG2228.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 22, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> What Guitar Center was that? I'm going to ask if they have a demo version of the RG2228.



 If you would like to give it a try, head to Appleton Wisconsin.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 22, 2010)

i don't think toontrack has demos of their software. At least i couldn't find any.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Feb 22, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> What Guitar Center was that? I'm going to ask if they have a demo version of the RG2228.



Don't forget to post the results!  Who knows they may give you an RGA8 as a "demo".


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea, I'm still waiting for the manager to call me back. I'll keep you guys posted. How awesome would it be if I got to keep it!


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 22, 2010)

hell if you have opened it and if it had a serial that you entered during install, they cant take it back off you can they?


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think so. I have it registered and everything, and I am pretty sure there is no way they can package it and resell it. I just hope they don't fuck me over and make me pay for it.


----------



## Default_M (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't think they could make you pay for it. You asked for a demo and the guy gave you the real thing. It's not like you stole it.
If you weren't so honest then you could have kept it and there would be absolutely nothing that they could do about it, so to say "sure come in to the store so we can charge you $150" would be a bit backwards.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 22, 2010)

Default_M said:


> I don't think they could make you pay for it. You asked for a demo and the guy gave you the real thing. It's not like you stole it.
> If you weren't so honest then you could have kept it and there would be absolutely nothing that they could do about it, so to say "sure come in to the store so we can charge you $150" would be a bit backwards.



Indeed you have done nothing but be open and honest with them about the whole thing...


----------



## davidian29 (Feb 22, 2010)

props to you dude, not enough people are so honest in such a situation and yeah I agree with everyone saying they can't make you pay for it, after all, you didn't need to tell them if you didn't want to.

Maybe I should drive out and see if they have a demo of Axe-Fx Ultra or something


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 22, 2010)

your honestly could only cause someone their job. 
The person that gave you the software is at fault for the stores loss... it may be coming out of his check..


----------



## Default_M (Feb 22, 2010)

Haha yeah I was gonna say someone's getting a chunk out of their wages this month.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea, the funny thing about the guy who gave me the software was that he asked another guy in the department if it was a demo and that guy said "yes" as well. I'm going to be pissed off if they want me to bring it back because I live 40 min. away from that Guitar Center.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 22, 2010)

It's really cool of you to call them up and admit to accidentally getting a $150 value for free, but I have a feeling GC is the kind of place that *would* say come back and pay full price for it. Hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## t3sser4ct (Feb 22, 2010)

I wouldn't expect any sensible manager to ask you to pay after a screw-up like this, but if it happened to me, there's no way I would give them money (unless I were going to buy it anyway, since it would probably help the employee's chances of keeping his job). I would offer to let them have their disc back, but nothing more. Otherwise, you could argue that they were extorting you into paying for something you weren't planning to purchase.


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 22, 2010)

dude you're nicer than i am i would've kept it.....but then i probably wouldn't have figured out that it wasn't the demo.....


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 22, 2010)

Call me an asshole, but after I left that store, that'd probably be the last they ever heard from me about it, lol. Especially after I figured out it was a full version. 

I'm not saying I'd ever out-right steal something like that...but if their employees are careless enough to hand me $150.00 worth of product and let me just walk out the front door with it...passing ANOTHER employee who's sole purpose of BEING EMPLOYED is to verify purchases and inspect transactions prior to you leaving, then I say - fuck'em.


----------



## BurialWithin (Feb 22, 2010)

6o66er said:


> Call me an asshole, but after I left that store, that'd probably be the last they ever heard from me about it, lol. Especially after I figured out it was a full version.
> 
> I'm not saying I'd ever out-right steal something like that...but if their employees are careless enough to hand me $150.00 worth of product and let me just walk out the front door with it...passing ANOTHER employee who's sole purpose of BEING EMPLOYED is to verify purchases and inspect transactions prior to you leaving, then I say - fuck'em.


 Ha ha i forgot about the "pre-exit mandatory inspector girl/guy" . Seconded


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, the pre-exit guy was going to check me then I was like yeah, the guy gave me a demo for free. He said "cool have fun with it," then I left.


----------



## Samer (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea its pretty much yours at this point; might have been a store demo of the software and they didnt understand what that meant. 

Any way props to you for being honest, i would do the same thing.


----------



## 6o66er (Feb 22, 2010)

Normally, I'd think a responsible worker would have said "Well let me check it out real quick, just store policy, sorry!" or something along those lines. Shit, if that's the case, maybe I'll just walk in, grab me a Superior 2.0 box, and tell the guy at the door "...it's just a demo, it's all good!"


----------



## InCasinoOut (Feb 22, 2010)

Awesome dude! I have a few buddies up in Appleton, so maybe i'll have to try this myself.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, Guitar Center never called me back...guess I have EZdrummer now!


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah dude .. I Deem this an Epic accidental Score!


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 23, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> yeah dude .. I Deem this an Epic accidental Score!



Agreed! I can't wait to work more with this program. As of right now I'm running it on Garageband 3 and its not really that great of a program. I'm hoping to get a new iMac in the future with logic pro on it.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Feb 23, 2010)

figures they would let you keep it. after you registered it they can't do anything with it. plus the mark up on software is ridiculous so they didn't lose hardly any money. This is but a microscopic blip on the radar screen of crap that goes wrong in a day in the life of GC.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

FretWizard88 said:


> Yeah, the pre-exit guy was going to check me then I was like yeah, the guy gave me a demo for free. He said "cool have fun with it," then I left.



LMAO win

now to see if I can demo the Metal Foundry...


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 23, 2010)

Being a former GC employee, I can tell you from past experiences (stuff like that happens quite often, actually), they legally CANNOT make you pay for it. It's theft on the employee's part.

But, the door guy/girl can't stop you either. It's illegal for them to keep you from exiting the store. We had a guy walk in on a hot summers day, with a trench coat. he grabbed a $2700 Les Paul from right next to an employee, stuck it in his pants (tried to), wrapped his coat around him and walked out. The door guy asked for his receipt, guy sayed "fuck off" and he left. 

Absolutely NOTHING could be done, except call the cops. Who never found him. 
"Wha'd he look like"
"Average height, white, shoulder length dingy hair, covering his entire body with a black trench coat"

yea...average metal head...lol. Pretty sure I saw that kid again eventually playing that guitar at a show, but it's not like I can ask him to read me the serial number off the guitar, then go back to GC and check it (can do that part), and then take the guitar from him. 

CONGRATS on your new freebie. Suprisingly easy to get free shit from most retail places (Best Buy, GC, etc).


----------



## AySay (Feb 23, 2010)

^ Sir, I think you have fueled a future increase in guitar center robberies


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

One time I saw a similar thing happen at Costco.

I was like 13 or 14 looking at the computer section. There was this really tiny laptop, like 10 inches maybe and I thought it was cool but then noticed that the bar enclosures it was in were too big for it and the laptop was sort of loose. Not thinking anything of it I went around the corner to look at something else.

I came back later to see a man in a long brown trench coat looking at that laptop. After turning for a second, I turned back to see the dude leaving the computer section. To my surprise I saw that the tiny laptop was gone. I was like holy shit and told the nearest employee. He fricken freaked out and started looking around not knowing what to do before running to tell others. "What'd he look like?" Lol, fat guy in a little coat? Naw I didn't say this but informed him it was a dude in a trench coat. He quickly radioed the guy who checks your receipt at the exit and they never found him 

I felt like I coulda stopped him but I missed it by a few seconds


----------



## MikeH (Feb 23, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Being a former GC employee, I can tell you from past experiences (stuff like that happens quite often, actually), they legally CANNOT make you pay for it. It's theft on the employee's part.
> 
> But, the door guy/girl can't stop you either. It's illegal for them to keep you from exiting the store. We had a guy walk in on a hot summers day, with a trench coat. he grabbed a $2700 Les Paul from right next to an employee, stuck it in his pants (tried to), wrapped his coat around him and walked out. The door guy asked for his receipt, guy sayed "fuck off" and he left.
> 
> ...



I might just go buy a trench coat....


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 23, 2010)

AySay said:


> ^ Sir, I think you have fueled a future increase in guitar center robberies


 


I hate GC anyways. fuck'em

After our store had 5-6 thefts in one month, the cops patrol past the store pretty often now. There is ALWAYS at least ONE patrol car in the strip mall during business hours (theirs a Kohls, a couple nail salons that get jacked all the time, and a couple gangster-wear stores all in the same strip). People steal just as much, but they get caught more often now. 

BUT, you have to be seen taking something. 

*DISCLAIMER* I, nor SS.ORG (as far as I know), condone of any illegal activities, including but not limited to, theft and robbery. 

Don't do it kids 

But seriously. FUCK Guitar Center...fucking hate that place.


EDIT for another story.


This was a few years back, when I was working at a Best Buy in Missouri.

I was a computer sales slave. We were told to do a 'Media Stomp' any time we walked past the CD's and Software section. It basically entailed walking through every aisle in that area, and saying 'Hi' to all the customers. They said it made any potential theives less likely to steal if they figured they were being watched. It was also very known that the ONLY camera in the store couldn't see the Media department because of a HUGE retarded sign that corporate made us hang up. COMPLETELY blocked that dept. amazing.

Anyways, I was on my way to the pisser, and saw a kid looking around and sweating (middle of winter in north Missouri...2* outside...) so I went up and introduced myself, he ignored me. I went and told the guy working that Dept what I saw, and he said he noticed the same thing...

WELL, I make a quick call to the Loss Prevention guy (door dude), and went on my way to piss. Couple minutes later I come out, do my round through CD's and notice a bunch of plastic wrap sticking out from behind some of the racks...didn't see any cases or any tags, just the clear wrap (clever bastard). I also see him weaving towards the door. I call the front door and tell him, then haul ass up front to witness. Door guy made a HUGE mistake (not in my mind, but corporate thought so).

Door guy (6'5" ish, 300lbs ish...ex-MoWest lineman) steps infront of this kid (obviously a minor), and tells him he needs to ask a few questions. Kid stays calm, and says his mom is waiting outside. Door guy says "Great, wave at her to come in here, I need to talk to her also". Kids starts shaking and sweating, and says "well, she isn't here yet."

Door guy "ok, thats fine. you look nervous, and maybe a little overheated. come into my office with me for a bit, its cooler in their. We'll wait for your mom."

well...kids follows...door closes behind them. The next day door guy is fired, and facing legal charges for sexual harrassment/assault on a minor. Turns out this kid stole 20-30 cds by opening them, and taking the magnetic strip out, and pocketing the whole case in his jacket liner. Door guy made the mistake of DETAINING a customer and minor, when he legally cant, then being in a CLOSED ROOM with said minor without either a witness and / or parent present.

Best Buy settled out of court for a LARGE sum of money (rumor mill generated 7 figures, but its prolly closer to half a million), fired said door guy, and made ALL of us sit through a 4 hour meeting about what went wrong. EVERYBODY complained that the giant sign they hung was what caused this. If the sign wasn't there, we could have let him walk, then call the cops and hand the tape over.

So, the end of the day, Door guy fired, and the kid got 30 new cds, and like $500,000. honestly, I think the kids mom fails worse than anything.

(for the record, said door guy did not touch / molest said faggot minor...but their is no proof he didn't)
/massive threadjacking rant


----------



## S-O (Feb 23, 2010)

Meh, not the door guy's fault. The boxes displayed are (generally) empty, so you would have had to go back behind the counter, dig for the real shit, then, as most humans in retail don't give a fuck, when it is not behind the counter, walk back into the warehouse and find the real shit, then walk back out, and out the door.

When you get the demo, usually it's just the trial shit blah blah, then if you decide to buy it, you just buy it, but rather than leave with more CD's,the receipt has the serials on it.

So, entirely the sales guys fault. They should have known. The demos and NFRs are labeled quite clearly.

Congrats on the software!


----------



## IDLE (Feb 23, 2010)

Wookieslayer said:


> One time I saw a similar thing happen at Costco.
> 
> I was like 13 or 14 looking at the computer section. There was this really tiny laptop, like 10 inches maybe and I thought it was cool but then noticed that the bar enclosures it was in were too big for it and the laptop was sort of loose. Not thinking anything of it I went around the corner to look at something else.
> 
> ...



 Don't rat people out for stealing for shitty chain stores.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> *EPIC BEST BUY STORY*



This is why i could never work in major retail. i would have decked that kid IN VIEW of the camera.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Don't rat people out for stealing for shitty chain stores.



dude wth, I was 13 at the time doing what I thought was the right thing. I wouldn't do shit now but wtf, I get negged? lol  he got away anyway, there wasn't shit they coulda done

Obviously you did something similar and got ratted out


----------



## cyril v (Feb 23, 2010)

can i borrow your demo? 

i still find it hard to believe that some people actually pay full price @ GC. Every guitar/bass/amp is USED! lol about the only thing you're getting there that hasn't been mucked up by some 12yo kid with sauce on his hands are the pedals and the guitar strings.


----------



## Cynic (Feb 23, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Being a former GC employee, I can tell you from past experiences (stuff like that happens quite often, actually), they legally CANNOT make you pay for it. It's theft on the employee's part.
> 
> But, the door guy/girl can't stop you either. It's illegal for them to keep you from exiting the store. We had a guy walk in on a hot summers day, with a trench coat. he grabbed a $2700 Les Paul from right next to an employee, stuck it in his pants (tried to), wrapped his coat around him and walked out. The door guy asked for his receipt, guy sayed "fuck off" and he left.
> 
> ...



The mental image that I just received from that made me LOL.


----------



## pink freud (Feb 23, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Don't rat people out for stealing for shitty chain stores.



How is Costco shitty? They give their employees pretty good wages and can have really good deals...


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 23, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


>



Thats surprising makes me wonder why they even have a doorman. Though those stories seem to go the exact opposite way of how stuff goes down here. This kid I knew in highschool worked at a stop n shop or something and tackled a shoplifter in the parking lot and was celebrated for it not sued.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 23, 2010)

pink freud said:


> How is Costco shitty? They give their employees pretty good wages and can have really good deals...



Seriously, Costco is awesome. What other store let you buy a computer and return it for a newer one almost a full year later no matter the reason? Ok now they changed that policy to 3 months because people abused it, but still...

Also their hotdogs, pizza, pretzels and other food is fracken awesome and cheap


----------



## Origin (Feb 23, 2010)

I want a costco


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 23, 2010)

Origin said:


> I want a costco



I have two in a 10 mile radius of me, hell I could walk down the street to one of them. Hahaha. Costco really is cool.



Congrats, OP on your new software.


----------



## Korngod (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome accidental score man! Good to see that there really are honest people in this world.

and speaking of the Best Buy story, I currently work there, and can't stand the fact that practically nothing can be done when someone steals. I often watch Loss Prevention (front door guy) and catch people on camera trying to take things but it ends up with the guy leaving and me being able to do nothing but say I got him on camera doing it. We have had people arrested before for stealing shit, (just had 2 today for stealing Blu Rays) but most of the time people steal stuff that is just marked up really high that the store could just take the loss instead of dealing with legal matters.


----------



## Jango (Feb 23, 2010)

Dude, awesome win. The Appleton store is my main GC, i'll have to hit 'em up about it some time XD Do you remember which guy it was? I know they recently got a new sales dude there, so it was probably him.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 23, 2010)

Korngod said:


> Awesome accidental score man! Good to see that there really are honest people in this world.
> 
> and speaking of the Best Buy story, I currently work there, and can't stand the fact that practically nothing can be done when someone steals. I often watch Loss Prevention (front door guy) and catch people on camera trying to take things but it ends up with the guy leaving and me being able to do nothing but say I got him on camera doing it. We have had people arrested before for stealing shit, (just had 2 today for stealing Blu Rays) but most of the time people steal stuff that is just marked up really high that the store could just take the loss instead of dealing with legal matters.





if you see a guys stealing on camera, replace T shirt and walk out on the floor, hiding face from camera.

kick criminal in the chest and wait for another employee to run over (hopefully they are in on this) and have them retrieve the goods. Bam, anonymous hero. return to blue shirt and tell the cops the guy on camera did it and left.


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> if you see a guys stealing on camera, replace T shirt and walk out on the floor, hiding face from camera.
> 
> kick criminal in the chest and wait for another employee to run over (hopefully they are in on this) and have them retrieve the goods. Bam, anonymous hero. return to blue shirt and tell the cops the guy on camera did it and left.



Mysterion?


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 23, 2010)

If you ask me, I can't stand the Appleton Guitar Center. Matt and Trent (Managers) are ok guys but there is a girl that works there that I cannot stand!!!! She needed a pliers so she grabs a wire cutters instead. She thought a wire cutter was an ok replacement for a pliers....As she was just about to destroy my guitar, I told her to give me my fucking guitar back and walked out of the store. Now whenever I see this girl and she tries to be my salesperson I just walk away and say nothing.


----------



## Jango (Feb 24, 2010)

Really? I never really noticed that girl, i guess. Never had her as a salesperson. Trent is pretty cool, though i'm not sure how much experience i've had with Matt.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 24, 2010)

Jango said:


> Really? I never really noticed that girl, i guess. Never had her as a salesperson. Trent is pretty cool, though i'm not sure how much experience i've had with Matt.



Matt sold me my JP7 Musicman, and he also gave me a really good deal when it came time to get rid of me Dean Razorback.....(I hate Dean)....


----------



## Jango (Feb 24, 2010)

Kickass. Wish I had better experiences there. Seems like that big pedal rack in the middle of the store never works, and they don't seem to have very good high gain amps. And the only 7 I saw there that was in reach was a 7321.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 24, 2010)

I had told them to call me if they got any 7's in and just my luck a John Petrucci 7 string came in about a month later. It was used but it mint condition. The guitar still had all the plastic on the back of it! I would really like a six string version of the guitar as well.


----------



## Jango (Feb 24, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## Axel (Feb 24, 2010)

FretWizard88 said:


> If you ask me, I can't stand the Appleton Guitar Center. Matt and Trent (Managers) are ok guys but there is a girl that works there that I cannot stand!!!! She needed a pliers so she grabs a wire cutters instead. She thought a wire cutter was an ok replacement for a pliers....As she was just about to destroy my guitar, I told her to give me my fucking guitar back and walked out of the store. Now whenever I see this girl and she tries to be my salesperson I just walk away and say nothing.



Is she at least hot?


----------



## TheMasterplan (Feb 24, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> What Guitar Center was that? I'm going to ask if they have a demo version of the RG2228.



Rep'd for making me lol.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Feb 24, 2010)

Axel said:


> Is she at least hot?



If you are into water buffalo, then maybe


----------



## Xaios (Feb 25, 2010)

Some of the posts in this thread make me sad.

To people who encourage "not ratting on people for stealing," *FUCK YOU*. Stealing is wrong no matter how you cut it, and if I see someone stealing something, I will do everything in my power to stop it, whether I'm in a "shitty chain store" or not. It's the decent thing to do, and if you act otherwise, you're ENCOURAGING someone to commit a crime. Maybe the next day they'll steal some of your shit, and I'll just stand by and watch.

To the OP, while you definitely didn't do anything wrong, I firmly believe you should call GC back and follow it through to the end. Once again, it's the decent thing to do. What they did, while quite dumb, was obviously an accident, and you shouldn't be taking advantage of them for it. Do the right thing. Who knows, they may even actually say "keep it."


----------



## Bleak (Feb 25, 2010)

Xaios said:


> To the OP, while you definitely didn't do anything wrong, I firmly believe you should call GC back and follow it through to the end. Once again, it's the decent thing to do. What they did, while quite dumb, was obviously an accident, and you shouldn't be taking advantage of them for it. Do the right thing. Who knows, they may even actually say "keep it."



You mean calling them again? He already called once and was told he'd receive a call after they figure out what to do.


----------



## Asrial (Feb 25, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Some of the posts in this thread make me sad.
> 
> To people who encourage "not ratting on people for stealing," *FUCK YOU*. Stealing is wrong no matter how you cut it, and if I see someone stealing something, I will do everything in my power to stop it, whether I'm in a "shitty chain store" or not. It's the decent thing to do, and if you act otherwise, you're ENCOURAGING someone to commit a crime. Maybe the next day they'll steal some of your shit, and I'll just stand by and watch.
> 
> To the OP, while you definitely didn't do anything wrong, I firmly believe you should call GC back and follow it through to the end. Once again, it's the decent thing to do. What they did, while quite dumb, was obviously an accident, and you shouldn't be taking advantage of them for it. Do the right thing. Who knows, they may even actually say "keep it."


If a store makes a fuckup and doesn't do anything, even though they do know about the incident, then the person that got lucky shouldn't complaint. Then it's solely the stores responsibility to take back the product or not.

They don't do anything = Gratz to OP for getting EZDrummer for free.


----------



## Default_M (Feb 25, 2010)

Nah there's being honest and then there's just being over the top with it. If he already called them once, told them the whole story and they said they'd call back but didn't then the ball is in their court.

They know the entire story and it's them who've lost something so if they don't care enough to call again then that should be it. Don't ruin a good bit of luck by trying to be too good. They obviously don't want it because they can't do anything with it anyway.

Should have asked for a demo of Superior Drummer 2.0 

I agree with the first part though. Whoever it was that had a go at someone for trying to stop a theft and then gave neg rep for it is an absolute moron. What's wrong with you? I doubt this person would have stopped at just stealing from that shop. The next time they could have been around at your house in the middle of the night stealing all of your gear. What would you say if you confronted him then? "Woah dude I saw you stealing from that store yesterday and that was cool but don't steal my things!"
"oh shit man yeah, sorry, I'll just leave now. What was I thinking?"


----------



## SerratedSkies (Feb 25, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> What Guitar Center was that? I'm going to ask if they have a demo version of the RG2228.


 


Honestly, that's one of the funniest posts I've read in such a long time. I gotta rep the fuck out of you for that.


----------



## FretWizard88 (Mar 1, 2010)

Xaios said:


> Some of the posts in this thread make me sad.
> 
> To people who encourage "not ratting on people for stealing," *FUCK YOU*. Stealing is wrong no matter how you cut it, and if I see someone stealing something, I will do everything in my power to stop it, whether I'm in a "shitty chain store" or not. It's the decent thing to do, and if you act otherwise, you're ENCOURAGING someone to commit a crime. Maybe the next day they'll steal some of your shit, and I'll just stand by and watch.
> 
> To the OP, while you definitely didn't do anything wrong, I firmly believe you should call GC back and follow it through to the end. Once again, it's the decent thing to do. What they did, while quite dumb, was obviously an accident, and you shouldn't be taking advantage of them for it. Do the right thing. Who knows, they may even actually say "keep it."


 
Whoa dude, I called Guitar Center right away when I discovered it wasn't a demo. I'm not one to steal and then brag about it. In fact, I feel bad that this happened because I think the Appleton Guitar Center is really hurting for money. 

They said they would call me back first thing the next day. I has been a week, and they never called me back. Apparently they really don't care.


----------



## Dickicker (Mar 1, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I have two in a 10 mile radius of me, hell I could walk down the street to one of them. Hahaha. Costco really is cool.


 


I wanna go to one too!  

But one thing. "GOOD NEWS CIGARETTE JUICE!!!!"


----------

